# Calm areas in Phuket



## qqq (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am about to start working in Phuket in October and plan to move there with my partner. We are both in our late 20s and basically look for a rather calm area, since we are not interested in party/ tourism/ busy places. 
We would have a car to go around however it would be nice to have some nice restaurants/ recreation options / shopping not too far away. 
We are flexible to rent a house or apartment, but the rent should not exceed 25k /month. 

It would really help us out if you guys could just give us some overview which places are the most horrible for us (typical tourist and party areas) and where we could find what we are looking for.

We will be in Phuket in about 2 weeks in order to view flats and maybe even sign a contract.

Thank you very much!

Nik


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Have you been there yet, even for a short time?


----------



## qqq (Jun 25, 2016)

Xynoplas said:


> Have you been there yet, even for a short time?


I have been in Thailand many times and also stayed in Phuket for a short while but didn't get a good overview of the island.
So if you could give me some hints, that would be great.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

There are numerous posting with the information you want.


----------



## Pinot (Jul 17, 2016)

I love living in Kamala. I would look here first. Lots of places to rent right now and the only way to do is to drive around. 

Sort of depends on where your job is.


----------

